# "New" tractor



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dairy farm south of us just acquired a JD 4430 to go with his IH 1066! Should be an interesting comparison! Gonna be curious to see if the 4430 takes over chopper duty! 1066 has been his "big hoss" up 'til now! Interesting that both have the same PTO HP according to Nebraska Tractor Tests!


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Both can be "tuned" rather easily too


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Dairy farm south of us just acquired a JD 4430 to go with his IH 1066! Should be an interesting comparison! Gonna be curious to see if the 4430 takes over chopper duty! 1066 has been his "big hoss" up 'til now! Interesting that both have the same PTO HP according to Nebraska Tractor Tests!


If this is his first JD. It will be interesting which one he starts using more. I would bet the JD. Better comfort.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Well, at the present, the 1066 is on the disc & the 4430 is on the manure spreader! I think they're pretty much done planting corn, so the chopper will be next!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Went by yesterday, and saw the 4430 on the discbine, and the 1066 on the chopper! I suspect that the chopper may be on the 1066 because it has the controls already mounted in the cab from prior years!


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

If it's not red, leave it in the shed. Just sayin.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Heard from a "3rd party" that the 1066 has a weak clutch! That just might throw a kink in the works!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Time for an update! 

1066 is doing spring tillage, pulling a disc, getting corn ground fitted! 

4430 is sitting idle!


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

For dirt work, I can see why they would use the 1066 and use the JD a little later on in the season once everything starts growing. 
Farmalls are red because no one is ashamed to be seen one one  ; Jds are green so they will blend in with the crop and the ashamed owners will hope people will just think someone is out there in the field hovering around. :huh: 
Of course, I also heard that Farmalls are red so that you can find it back in the green field when you're walking back with a toolbox...but I think I heard that from a bitter JD guy. 

73, Mark


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Some tractors are just red because they are embarrassed to not be a Deere, or there again maybe they are just not coated with money that Deere seems to be?


----------

